# Mystery Wrasse at SUM



## TRUONGP15 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey guys, I stopped by seaumarine today and ken got some wicked livestock in! I saw 5 mystery wrasses there for $95 bucks each! Better jump on it quick because they won't last long! About 1.5 - 2 inches. I actually picked one up myself  also saw some queen Angels and a ton of Achilles tang of all sizes!


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

I saw a bunch at Aquatic Kingdom too. bout the same price I think but u can call Dan and ask.


----------



## thao (Jun 29, 2013)

*fish*

My friend
Did you see sum has any white anemone?
Thanks


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

white anemones? there r lots of pale anemones. BA scarb at the moment. more like very pale green bta or sebaes.


----------

